# Heat Wave



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Due to the heat the dogs and myself have taken ourselves to the caravan. It is still hot here but the caravan is under trees so much cooler than our south facing garden at home. It is also close to the beach so nice early morning and late afternoon swims for the dogs. The dogs have spent rest of the day in the cool caravan with damp scarves around their neck.
My sister visited yesterday and we went off to Great Yarmouth for a stroll along the promenade leaving dogs in the caravan of course with a fan.
We could not believe how many people had their dogs with them poor things looked so uncomfortable as temperature was hitting 30c. A lot of them were also limping and when owners stopped were lifting their paws off the ground. The pavements must have been really hot. I know there could have been reasons for not leaving them at home.
Just heard one of the presenters on tv say her elderly dog is poorly and her friends elderly dog had died in the night.
Please look after your precious dogs. We in the UK not used to these high temperatures x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It was a bit much. Kept spraying mine with the hose pipe to cool them down....wish someone had done the same for me. Had all the fans going too. Max did better than Phoebe but her coat is very thick. They did manage to find the coolest spots in doorways with a through breeze. Bless them. . Can you imagine just how hot the Tarmac must have been. I remember a beach in South Africa, Indian Ocean side, and my goodness the sand was hot. Impossible to walk on without shoes, so can well understand how those poor dogs must have felt. Today is a lot more pleasant.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes weather much better today. 
Went to beach this morning dogs went into sea both actually swam for first time they usually just paddle. I left them to dry off naturally. Six o'clock and still bit damp but sun came out this afternoon and hot again dogs ok x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It has been very hot and I think most dogs given the choice do not over exert themselves, but go from one cool spot to another to flop.
Mine are lucky I take them down to the sea to swim at 6:10am when it is hot. Yesterday I gave them huge frozen marrow bones and they lay in the garden in the shade with their trophy bones all through the heat of the day and then my son took them for a gentle potter in the evening.In between times we did a spot of 'ball bobbing' which is an excellent way to col down, apparently!
Unfortunately the beach gets crazy busy in the later afternoon/evening and their are hundreds of people with barbecues and small children - we much prefer the early mornings - particularly when we meet up with friends.... I have to be very careful to keep an eye on the clock so I am not too late home making the prework/school routine too crazy
Lizzie and I went swimming in the sea for the first time this year yesterday too - heavenly


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Yes weather much better today.
> Went to beach this morning dogs went into sea both actually swam for first time they usually just paddle. I left them to dry off naturally. Six o'clock and still bit damp but sun came out this afternoon and hot again dogs ok x


It looks lovely - only problem is the sand. I forgot to close the living room door on my way out to work this morning and came home to a sand dune on the sofa  only the far end of our beach is sandy at low tide - as it was this morning.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> It looks lovely - only problem is the sand. I forgot to close the living room door on my way out to work this morning and came home to a sand dune on the sofa  only the far end of our beach is sandy at low tide - as it was this morning.


As you can see ours is lovely gold sand. Dont know where it went but it's not in the caravan. Mind you not checked the car the waterproof cover is sand colored so probably a beach on the back seat x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Ps 
My picture taken at 11-30 still snoring at 6am.
As you can see not very busy x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As usual I am envying those of you near beaches, even if only temporarily. We are fairly lucky that our house always seems to stay reasonably cool, I even continued grooming as the grooming room wasn't too bad at all, never enjoyed a dog shaking the bath water over me quite as much as I did yesterday though! 
There wasn't even a breeze and it was much cooler in our house then outside so Dudley just lazed around, much like normal to be honest.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought this on Sunday night ready for the heat wave. They were in and out of it the entire day and they loved it. 
No need to inflate, very sturdy, no slippery... seriously an amazing thing. 

I arrived home at 6pm from the office and jumped in it with them. I spent 30 minutes thinking I was on holidays 

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_toys_dog_training/floating_dog_toys/other_floating_toys/60760


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Peanut said:


> I bought this on Sunday night ready for the heat wave. They were in and out of it the entire day and they loved it.
> No need to inflate, very sturdy, no slippery... seriously an amazing thing.
> 
> I arrived home at 6pm from the office and jumped in it with them. I spent 30 minutes thinking I was on holidays
> ...


Just had a look shall order medium would that be big enough for two cockapoos x


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, yes. I bought the medium and there is plenty for 2 of them. 
At some point it was me and them together....

The small one is good for 1 dog only I would guess...


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Yes, yes. I bought the medium and there is plenty for 2 of them.
> At some point it was me and them together....
> 
> The small one is good for 1 dog only I would guess...


Thank you Peanut.
I don't think I shall get in with them but you never know. This was my garden temperature at home on Monday x sorry it's upside down x it says 100


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, I believe you, the heat is shocking at the moment. 
I wouldn't have jumped in it with them, but then, I came home after having been 1 hour in the London tube and you don't think twice. 

I have seen that the same pool in Amazon is around £85.00. I paid £35.00 for exactly the same one. No brainer. (And this one has a cover too so you don't have to change the water daily)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Yes, I believe you, the heat is shocking at the moment.
> I wouldn't have jumped in it with them, but then, I came home after having been 1 hour in the London tube and you don't think twice.
> 
> I have seen that the same pool in Amazon is around £85.00. I paid £35.00 for exactly the same one. No brainer. (And this one has a cover too so you don't have to change the water daily)


We do need pictures of the lovely two in the pool with you 
OK - without you is fine too!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I have videos but not pictures. I will try to do some and send them. 
You should buy them a big one Marzi and throw a few dozens of balls. Surely that will keep them occupied


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is so amazing to me to read. Do you not have air conditioning at all in the UK?? I can not imagine that kind of heat without air con. The highest temp here so far has been 84 degrees. I worked in the garden 6 hrs today and never broke a sweat, it was 73 degrees with a breeze. In Georgia this time of year it is 100 or over almost every day. My sister in law lives in Las Vegas and it 114 there!! I would definitely be jumping in the little pool with my doggies. Is there no air con in cars also?? Blessings on you all for a cool down!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Nanci said:


> This is so amazing to me to read. Do you not have air conditioning at all in the UK?? I can not imagine that kind of heat without air con. The highest temp here so far has been 84 degrees. I worked in the garden 6 hrs today and never broke a sweat, it was 73 degrees with a breeze. In Georgia this time of year it is 100 or over almost every day. My sister in law lives in Las Vegas and it 114 there!! I would definitely be jumping in the little pool with my doggies. Is there no air con in cars also?? Blessings on you all for a cool down!


No Nanci no air conditioning we don't normally need it. Most people have it their cars these days I would be lost without mine. I have it on full blast when the dogs are in there. I am on the coast at the moment but it was still 95 today.
We have a very humid heat here. The thunder storms last night didn't relieve it at all. I was in Australia for their summer and there temperatures were higher but it didn't seem so hot.
Been hosing the dogs down all day and wrapping them in icy cold towels.
We British are never happy it is either too hot or too cold x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is troubling to think of you all scorching over there. Remember to check in on your elderly neighbours, friends and relatives often!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Poor poos!!! I am just picturing them with ice wraps about their necks!! Cleaver idea! Sami and Carley are both black and really hate the heat. It's much better here in Ohio as it rarely hits 90 degrees and usually a nice breeze blowing. Hope you all get some relief soon. You must post a picture please??


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...LZB1avMeaOvIvPmOuh42kYFzM3BM5ew2zbH9afBJF&s=1

A friend has just bought one of these for her dog. Says it's fantastic and her dog is really comfortable. Think Phoebe needs it more than Max.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am lucky - I don't need a dog pool as a I have a beach 
Mine get good and wet first thing with lots of happy rushing around and splashing and then I leave them to lounge around all day with just an 'essential' potter on to the field mid afternoon and a fun walk through the little wood in the evening.
I do make sure that there is plenty more water than they would normally use during the day to ensure they don't get thirsty while I am out - but honestly I think that they just sleep.
It is noticeable that they are not exercising as much as they usually do during the dybecause they get the doodle dash zoomies in the evening and race around the garden madly and ping on and off the sofa 
It won't last it'll be wet and cold again before we know it.

Schools are horrible - as are nursing homes etc - my poor mother is really struggling, I went to visit her and she was refusing to get out of bed (under her duvet ) I got her up and washed and dressed in cool clothes and persuaded her to come and sit out on the covered balcony - but it is tough on the staff as heat and dehydration definitely makes dementia suffers worse.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi I am going home today (Sunday) dogs will miss there early swim.

Nanci it has just gone midnight and its 75 f still warm no breeze.

Xx


----------

